# Food Safety News - 04/29/2021



## daveomak.fs (Apr 29, 2021)

*LGMA’s York wants to bring pre-harvest testing to leafy greens in California*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 29, 2021 12:05 am analysis Tim York is “passionately focused on food safety,” according to his biography from the California Leafy Green Marketing Agreement (LGMA). And, maybe that’s true. For anyone passionate about food safety, it inevitably means preaching the gospel when unbelievers might be around. York yesterday took to the columns of The Packer trade newspaper to deliver a... Continue Reading


*Spray dryer blamed in Salmonella outbreak with 325 sick*
By News Desk on Apr 29, 2021 12:04 am More than 300 people were part of a Salmonella outbreak in Czech Republic and Slovakia in 2017 and 2018 that was traced to contaminated powdered egg products. The probable outbreak cause was used as an ingredient in multiple food types. The source of contamination was a piece of machinery used for drying liquid egg into... Continue Reading


*Coalition launches food safety program for indoor-grown leafy greens*
By News Desk on Apr 29, 2021 12:03 am The CEA (controlled environment agriculture) Food Safety Coalition has announced the first-ever food safety certification program specifically for CEA-grown leafy greens. Now members of the industry coalition can choose to be assessed for the CEA Leafy Greens Module, and upon successful completion will be allowed to use the CEA food-safe seal on certified product packaging. ... Continue Reading


*FDA adds E. coli outbreak to weekly report; few details reported*
By News Desk on Apr 29, 2021 12:01 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. This weeks table includes a new outbreak of E. coli O145:H28. Fifteen are sick and traceback on an unnamed product(s) has... Continue Reading


*Real Water Inc. still not cooperating fully with outbreak team; more people sick*
By Coral Beach on Apr 28, 2021 06:46 pm The FDA is doubling down on its warnings against Real Water Inc. brand bottled water as an outbreak of non-viral hepatitis traced to the water continues to grow. The recalled water is still available as of today. “The FDA has become aware that Real Water brand alkaline water is still being offered for sale through online... Continue Reading


*Investigators looking for source of new E. coli outbreak; 3 states report patients*
By Coral Beach on Apr 28, 2021 04:49 pm Federal officials said today that they are investigating a new foodborne E. coli outbreak, but they have not yet identified a source. There are 15 people confirmed ill across three states, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Investigators have begun traceback work on a food or foods, but the Food and Drug Administration... Continue Reading


----------

